# Mercedes Museum - Parking?



## Pugwash (Jun 12, 2005)

Hi,

We intend to visit the Mercedes museum in Stuttgart this summer. On the museum website it mentions multistorey carparks - which don't sound motorhome friendly. Does anyone know if suitable parking arrangements are available for motorhomes?

Thanks in advance,
Pugwash.


----------



## jonegood (Nov 5, 2007)

I would really recommend this, at 11am my wife told me I could have 2 hours max, Its shaped like a crash helmet you go in, go up the lift and started walking down in sort of spirals through the ages of the motorcar with wall exhibitions of the social history. 

at 5 pm we were still in there, we both loved it, the vehicles and the story of the times were absolutely fascinating, she would nt let me go to the Porsche Museum the next day though!

Parking is not great there, the streets around were full and the car parking I think had a barrier but they let us park in the coach section which was handy because it was shaded. You drive right into the museum and follow the coach signs

have a great time
Jon


----------



## Pugwash (Jun 12, 2005)

Hi Jon,

Thanks for your reply. I'll head for the coachpark when we arrive. 

I'd also like to visit the new Porsche museum but I don't think I'll get away with two car museums in the same town either! We went to the "old" Porsche museum a few years ago but to be honest I wasn't all that impressed by it. The new one looks much better. Maybe next year...!

Thanks again,
Pugwash.


----------



## wilse (Aug 10, 2007)

The new Porsche museum is excellent, and it is possible to do both in a day.

We parked at the Porsche museum... it's FREE for MH's, after which we took the metro [station rond the back] to the Mercedes museum.

I remember seeing plenty of coach parking for Mercedes museum.

w


----------



## aguilas389 (May 18, 2008)

*museum parking*


As said by others, the museum is fantastic but allow yourselves plenty of time as you will get really engrossed in the exhibits. The staff EXPECT motorhomers to park in the "coach only area" and were surprised when (prior to parking up) we complained about the lack of parking in the "land of motorhomes" The headphones for the tour are free but you can keep the Mercedes lanyard, all in all a place not to be missed.
Marion and Michael


----------



## RalphandRudy (May 15, 2009)

Hi

Next to the Mercedes museum - down past the bus parking - there is a restaurant that allows motorhomes to park there for 10 euros and you get a 10 euro voucher for the restaurant. We had a nice cold beer and a snack when we came out.
Don't miss the chance to tour the engine factory nearby, you book the tour at the reception of the museum and they bus you across when your time comes.


----------

